# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Real Housewives of Oklahoma City

## KayneMo

'Real Housewives' Series In The Works For OKC

'Real Housewives' Series In The Works For OKC - News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports |

----------


## catch22

...great. Just what we need to make OKC look good.

----------


## SoonerBoy18

YESSSSSSSS!!!!!!!! I have always wondered if we were ever going to get one but always thought it was impossible!

----------


## betts

I wonder how many of them I will know.  I know Carol Hefner.  She had a daughter who sadly was very ill and died, but I remember her bringing a Persian rug and silver tea service in to her daughters room at Childrens.  Since she had to stay awhile, it was going to look nice.  I totally know a couple of people who shod be on that show.

----------


## Dustin

Oh god no.

----------


## kevinpate

Real HW's of OKC ... starring keeping it real OK HW's selected from



> ... women, who mainly live in Nichols Hills, Edmond and Gaillardia.

----------


## RadicalModerate

I wonder if Sweet Brown is married . . .

----------


## rezman

Great! ... that's JUST what we need. Well, we're a "Big League" city now, guess we have to be like all the others.

----------


## BBatesokc

I don't get all the 'hate.' Does anyone really judge any of the other cities or counties based on the 'characters' in those locations that already participate in the show?

----------


## Martin

> I wonder if Sweet Brown is married . . .


please... she ain't got no time for that. -M

----------


## LocoAko

> I don't get all the 'hate.' Does anyone really judge any of the other cities or counties based on the 'characters' in those locations that already participate in the show?


Well, being from Jersey, I can say that Jersey Shore did a ton more to damage our reputation than Real Housewives. The only people who seem to watch RHW are people who are interested in that lifestyle anyway, so meh. It might make OKC look pretty bad but I think it's impressive that it is coming here!

----------


## SoonerBoy18

I dont see why some many people are against this. To me this is a platform where women can take this opportunity and run it with it and try to strive for more success in the entertainment industry. I think it also to motivate people who don't live that lifestyle to keep working hard and never give up and hopefully one day, they too can be one of the "Well to do" people of America. This would be great for Oklahoma City because its true some people are tired of the reputation that we all ride on horses and love country music!

----------


## bchris02

> I dont see why some many people are against this. To me this is a platform where women can take this opportunity and run it with it and try to strive for more success in the entertainment industry. I think it also to motivate people who don't live that lifestyle to keep working hard and never give up and hopefully one day, they too can be one of the "Well to do" people of America. This would be great for Oklahoma City because its true some people are tired of the reputation that we all ride on horses and love country music!


Agreed. Anything that shows the nation there is more to OKC than country music and rodeo is a good thing. People from outside this city are still by and large very ignorant of it, despite the increased publicity since the Thunder's arrival. The media tends to exacerbate the problem. I saw a CNN report after the tornado where the reporter actually painted OKC as a rural farming community.

----------


## HangryHippo

What's with the Lost Ogle and Steve's tweets about this?  Sounds like there's more to the story.

----------


## adaniel

I have a friend/source in the "biz" (I've always wanted to say that LOL) who says this has legs. Bravo has wanted to develop a housewives franchise in the interior of the country for some time now. Their first choices were Dallas and Nashville, but for a myriad of reasons they all fell through. So they are definitely serious about this and if they review it and like what they see they will go with it. 

As for all the people who say OMG this is is so bad...come on guys, you know you're totally watching this ish when it comes out!

----------


## Anonymous.

I still have no idea what this is about even after researching it on Wikipedia.


Would be cool to see OKC get some more spotlight, I am not against any show here. I just hope the people they cast on it are not cliche Oklahomans. Based on the comment of that lady in the article's comments - I don't have my hopes up.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> I wonder how many of them I will know.  I know Carol Hefner.  She had a daughter who sadly was very ill and died, but I remember her bringing a Persian rug and silver tea service in to her daughters room at Childrens.  Since she had to stay awhile, it was going to look nice.  I totally know a couple of people who shod be on that show.


What's wrong with that. First, I've known Carol for years and think she is a fantastic lady. Second, my dad was in Saint Anthony's for almost a year and we brought a lot of things from home so his room would feel more comfortable for us and him.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I like how they showed shots of them filming the show at bankrupt Gailardia Country Club...

----------


## circuitboard

> I like how they showed shots of them filming the show at bankrupt Gailardia Country Club...


Well the country club is still open as it is apart of the community. The club needs new ownership and management, but the people living in there are still far from bankrupt.

----------


## Larry OKC

> I dont see why some many people are against this. To me this is a platform where women can take this opportunity and run it with it and try to strive for more success in the entertainment industry. I think it also to motivate people who don't live that lifestyle to keep working hard and never give up and hopefully one day, they too can be one of the "Well to do" people of America. This would be great for Oklahoma City because its true some people are tired of the reputation that we all ride on horses and love country music!


What platform? The participants aren't going to be in control of what is presented. These types of shows tape for hours on end and then edit out a snippet here and a snippet there to tell whatever story the producers want to tell. Often taking everything out of context and presenting folks in the worst possible light because conflict and drama sells much more than everyone being nice.





> Agreed. Anything that shows the nation there is more to OKC than country music and rodeo is a good thing. People from outside this city are still by and large very ignorant of it, despite the increased publicity since the Thunder's arrival. The media tends to exacerbate the problem. *I saw a CNN report after the tornado where the reporter actually painted OKC as a rural farming community.*


Yeah. Right. Showing that we have rich snobish folks (after the appropriate editing mentioned above) just like other cities is the way to do it. Reminds me of Roseanne (Barr/Arnold) back in the day when she was married to Tom Arnold...she remarked (and was eventually written into the show when they won the Lottery), that they were everyones worst fear...white trash with money.

Was this talking about OKC proper or the reports the morning after that focused on the damage in El Reno and Union City?? The damage out there that they showed certainly looked like "rural farming community"

----------


## bchris02

Larry, I believe it was before May 31st but after May 20th. The report wasn't directly related to the tornado but moreso trying to showcase the way of life in OKC. I believe they primarily showed the stockyards.

----------


## Kokopelli

If this show happens, my guess for one of the participants would be Vanity Perkins. That is, if Perk doesn't get traded.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Well the country club is still open as it is apart of the community. The club needs new ownership and management, but the people living in there are still far from bankrupt.


Obviously, lol.

----------


## Dustin

> I still have no idea what this is about even after researching it on Wikipedia.


Rich ladies do extravagant things on camera and have lots of scripted cat fights. 

The end.

----------


## Dustin

I think one of the girls on the Beverly Hills show is from Tulsa.  Her husband also committed suicide while the show was filming...

----------


## Tydude

Steve from the Oklahoman is reporting that Real Housewives of OKC is Fake

----------


## BBatesokc

> Steve from the Oklahoman is reporting that Real Housewives of OKC is Fake


I haven't been keeping up with the controversy. TLO did a piece on it too. However, unless I missed something, how can it be 'fake' when its simply a production company pitching an idea. That happens all the time. Was it said by this production company that the show was already sold and was a sure thing? If not, then this is just Hollywood doing what Hollywood does - throwing sh*t at the wall and seeing what sticks.

----------


## G.Walker

I hope this show works out, great publicity for OKC besides the Thunder and tornadoes.

----------


## bchris02

> I haven't been keeping up with the controversy. TLO did a piece on it too. However, unless I missed something, how can it be 'fake' when its simply a production company pitching an idea. That happens all the time. Was it said by this production company that the show was already sold and was a sure thing? If not, then this is just Hollywood doing what Hollywood does - throwing sh*t at the wall and seeing what sticks.


It does seem a little suspicious.  OKC is not large enough nor is it loved by the media enough to get a show like this.  I would be very surprised if it happened.  Real Housewives of Austin is more of a possibility.

----------


## Mel

at least I will be able to understand their accents.

----------


## BBatesokc

> It does seem a little suspicious.  OKC is not large enough nor is it loved by the media enough to get a show like this.  I would be very surprised if it happened.  Real Housewives of Austin is more of a possibility.


But what's 'suspicious' about it? I agree it doesn't sound like a show that would ever make it to the air, but that doesn't stop production companies from making the pilots and trying their best to sell it. I personally know of at least 6 pilots that were shot here in OKC that never made it anywhere. That doesn't make them 'suspicious' or 'fake' - it just means they didn't go anywhere.

----------


## kevinpate

BBates makes a right fair point. 
It's not like someone was pitching Real Housewives of Slaughterville.  Although .... what a catchy dang title that makes for a 'reality' format which I presume has a fair amount of dramarama spiced in between the commercials.

----------


## hewi

> But what's 'suspicious' about it? I agree it doesn't sound like a show that would ever make it to the air, but that doesn't stop production companies from making the pilots and trying their best to sell it. I personally know of at least 6 pilots that were shot here in OKC that never made it anywhere. That doesn't make them 'suspicious' or 'fake' - it just means they didn't go anywhere.


  I went straight to the source just because:  :Wink: 

FB msg: Conversation started Friday
3:22pm
Wendell H
Shame on you! RHOKC lol,

3:47pm
Annette Colbert-Latham
There is no shame or blame... We have to submit our things on Monday... We only stated it is a "pitch"
There is a difference between a pitch and a series...

3:54pm
Wendell H
My apologies, thank you for a prompt response, that's honorable. Well I wish you the best, and pray that you come through this untarnished. Your local PR representative didn't cover all the bases...

----------


## BG918

> It does seem a little suspicious.  OKC is not large enough nor is it loved by the media enough to get a show like this.  I would be very surprised if it happened.  Real Housewives of Austin is more of a possibility.


Real Housewives of Dallas would be more likely.  Play up the whole "bigger in Texas" with big houses, big hair, big boobs and big personalities.  The perfect recipe for a reality show.

----------


## soonerguru

> please... she ain't got no time for that. -M


Ain't nobody got time for dat!

----------


## soonerguru

> It does seem a little suspicious.  OKC is not large enough nor is it loved by the media enough to get a show like this.  I would be very surprised if it happened.  Real Housewives of Austin is more of a possibility.


Say what? OKC gets tons of media love.

----------


## bchris02

> Say what? OKC gets tons of media love.


I don't think it gets enough yet to get a reality show.  Time will tell though.  Personally, I would worry that 'Real Housewives' would paint OKC in a negative light and hurt the city's image more than help it.  That would really all depend on who they casted.

----------


## Mel

> Real Housewives of Dallas would be more likely.  Play up the whole "bigger in Texas" with big houses, big hair, big boobs and big personalities.  The perfect recipe for a reality show.


That program was call G.C.B.

----------


## OKCTalker

I'd like to hear from the "housewives" themselves. I suspect that Annette Colbert-Latham led them to believe that she represented Bravo as a "Los Angeles producer," not what she really is which is a local OKC self-promoter who is fast and loose with facts and simply registered "Real Housewives of Oklahoma City, LLC" and "Real Housewives of Tulsa, LLC." 

Saying that you're "in talks with producers at Bravo" is meaningless. I could truthfully make the same claim by sending Bravo an email through their Web site.

----------


## venture

So are we going to apply the label "fake" and "suspicious" to every TV show pilot presented? Eeesh. Some people just don't understand the basics of how new TV shows come about.

----------


## OKCTalker

I'd simply like to know what the women were led to believe, and in turn KFOR & KWTV. The local affiliates certainly understand that these aren't done deals until the network (Bravo in this case) agrees, but after TLO said that this didn't look right and Bravo established that no deal was done or in the works, the local promoter vanished. If I were that promoter, I was competent and my hands were clean, then I'd get in front of the issue: "No, I don't have a signed deal with the network, but that's not how it works. It works this way, and that's what I'm doing." But she hasn't. 

I don't know Colbert-Latham but I DO know that she lied in the DeVry University video (DeVry University featuring Annette Colbert-Latham on USA Networks! on Vimeo) when she called herself a pilot and the 30-second segment shows airplanes and her in the cockpit wearing a headset and manipulating the controls. She isn't a pilot - I've checked the FAA records.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> I'd like to hear from the "housewives" themselves. I suspect that Annette Colbert-Latham led them to believe that she represented Bravo as a "Los Angeles producer," not what she really is which is a local OKC self-promoter who is fast and loose with facts and simply registered "Real Housewives of Oklahoma City, LLC" and "Real Housewives of Tulsa, LLC." 
> 
> Saying that you're "in talks with producers at Bravo" is meaningless. I could truthfully make the same claim by sending Bravo an email through their Web site.


Bravo may have said that the show is not theirs but it doesn't mean that it's not a "pilot" trying to be picked up by the same network that runs the concept series.  Maybe Bravo is denying it because they don't want it on their plate right now.  I know one of the ladies that was on the story I saw aired on the news and she said it is real.  Take that for what its worth.

----------


## traxx

Hey, remember when Bravo aired programs about the fine arts?

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I don't have cable

----------


## ljbab728

> Hey, remember when Bravo aired programs about the fine arts?


Was that back when the A&E Network also used to have shows about the arts and The Learning Channel had shows that taught you something?

----------


## poe

> Was that back when the A&E Network also used to have shows about the arts and The Learning Channel had shows that taught you something?


 And even before that, MTV played music videos.

----------


## RadicalModerate

. . . and The History Channel was all about the rise and fall of The Third Reich . . ?  =)

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> And even before that, MTV played music videos.


...and when The Weather Channel had wall to wall weather coverage?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> And even before that, MTV played music videos.


They still do, in the mornings, after that well. . . . . . your IQ might drop a bit

----------


## traxx

> Was that back when the A&E Network also used to have shows about the arts and The Learning Channel had shows that taught you something?


At one point in time channels were diverse with their own personalities. Now I can't keep straight what "reality" show airs on which channel because they all run together. Doesnt' matter...I don't watch "reality" TV anyway.

----------


## kevinpate

> ... Doesnt' matter...I don't watch "reality" TV anyway.


I do ... well, I occasionally watch Mike Morgan, David Payne and Val Castor during storm season.  Close enuf.

----------


## venture

> At one point in time channels were diverse with their own personalities. Now I can't keep straight what "reality" show airs on which channel because they all run together. Doesnt' matter...I don't watch "reality" TV anyway.


pfft...Storage Wars > all.  :Wink:

----------


## SoonerDave

> pfft...Storage Wars > all.


And I liked that until I read the specifics on _how_ IT was faked, too....alas.....I mean, yeah, okay, finding all those "gems" in every locker, not likely, but still....I blew it for my mom when I told her that "House Hunters' wasn't exactly fixed, but it was heavily staged with no real "choice" happening.

----------


## traxx

Before it ever premeired, I saw the ad for storage wars and thought that reality television had hit the bottom of the barrell. They had no other ideas. They thought that people looking through storage units would make entertaining TV. Then later I saw an ad for baggage wars. Oy vey.

----------


## kevinpate

How do you make most reality tv shows seem more entertaining? Create worse versions of reality tv experiences ....
Shipping wars
American Hog Hunters
Swamp Hunters

Folks, when you start flipping through channels hoping you find something more highbrow, and are thrilled to land on a repeat episode of COPS .. yeah, they won.

----------


## venture

> And I liked that until I read the specifics on _how_ IT was faked, too....alas.....I mean, yeah, okay, finding all those "gems" in every locker, not likely, but still....I blew it for my mom when I told her that "House Hunters' wasn't exactly fixed, but it was heavily staged with no real "choice" happening.


Yeah. Though I go into it knowing it isn't real but the characters are entertaining (especially Barry). So I like it from that point of view.

----------


## venture

> How do you make most reality tv shows seem more entertaining? Create worse versions of reality tv experiences ....
> Shipping wars
> American Hog Hunters
> Swamp Hunters
> 
> Folks, when you start flipping through channels hoping you find something more highbrow, and are thrilled to land on a repeat episode of COPS .. yeah, they won.


Shipping Wars is alright if you are bored and want some background noise. LOL  Never bothered with Swamp Hunters. American Hoggers (not sure if that is the same as above) gives me my redneck fill for a year when I see an episode. Of course the more I watch a show like that that is staged down here in OK and TX, it starts to reinforce my "get the hell out of here and go back north" plans.  :Smile:

----------


## SoonerDave

> Yeah. Though I go into it knowing it isn't real but the characters are entertaining (especially Barry). So I like it from that point of view.


Yeah for some reason I always kinda felt sorry for Barry, because it seems he's just a wealthy but lonely eccentric who doesn't really have anything better to do...seems like a pleasant enough guy..

----------

